# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشكل توحش افكار دارم، دو ديقه بخونين لطفا

## Seyed Chester

سلام دوستان الان ك دارم اينو مينويسم ساعت ٢ شبه خوابم نبرد طبق معمول بخاطر مشكلي كه اسمشو گذاشتم تَوَحُشِ افكار ( يني افكارم وحشيه و هيچيش مشخص نيس) شايد براتون عجيب باشه ولي از اول تابستون حدودا اينجوري شدم
يني كلي فكر تو سرم هست همزمان با هم اما نميدونم چيه 
فقط ميدونم فكر تو سرمه خيلي زياد اما حتي نميدونم چه فكري
نميتونم تشخيص بدم از هم وقت درس خوندن كمتر ميشه اما تو حالت غير درس خوندن مثلا ميخوام به چيزي فكر كنم نميتونم  اصلا ، 
اين افكار وحشي به افكار اهليم اجازه بروز نميدن 
كسي تاحالا اين مشكلو داشته ميدونه بايد چيكار كنم؟ اگر ميدونين بگين لطفا خيلي اذيتم ممنون
ادمين ببخشيد دسته بندي مشكلات افكار پيدا نكردم  تو مشكل مطالعه دروس گذاشتم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AShkan Milani

احیانا اختلال دو قطبی نداری ؟
یه وقت قله کوهی یوقت هم ته چاه این شکلی نیستی؟

----------


## abia_morid

من داشتم 
میدونم خیلی وضع سختیه  :Yahoo (17): 
من سعی کردم بدونم چرا همچنین احساسی دارم 
 دنبال دلیل گشتم و باهاش کنار اومدم 
میدونی این حالت ممکنه از افسردگی باشه حواست به خودت باشه اگه اتفاق بد با ناگواری افتاده جدیدا برات پیش روانشناس برو

----------


## Misto

> سلام دوستان الان ك دارم اينو مينويسم ساعت ٢ شبه خوابم نبرد طبق معمول بخاطر مشكلي كه اسمشو گذاشتم تَوَحُشِ افكار ( يني افكارم وحشيه و هيچيش مشخص نيس) شايد براتون عجيب باشه ولي از اول تابستون حدودا اينجوري شدم
> يني كلي فكر تو سرم هست همزمان با هم اما نميدونم چيه 
> .
> .
> .


سلام 
 :Yahoo (4):  حاجی الان با افکار اهلی نوشتی یا وحشی ؟ 
خب ببین تو مشکلت عدم تمرکز شدیده ...  :Yahoo (113): اسم علمیش یادم نیست ولی یه جور بیماریه روان و اعصابه ک نمیتونی رو یه چیز تمرکز کنی مدام افکارت عوض میشن و قاط میزنی ... موقع حرف زدن هم تپق میزنی؟ 
 :Yahoo (5): بهتره بری پیش یه پزشک عمومی مشکلت رو بگی که اونم احتمالا در نهایت ارجاعت میده به یه روانپزشکی چیزی  :Yahoo (110): اینم نگو که قبلا همچین نبودم یهو همچین شدم و فکر کنی به خاطر درس خوندن و استرس و ایناست ...  :Yahoo (112): دکتره رو برو اگه وقت و هزینه اش رو داشتی

----------


## Sonnet

یه کاغذ و خودکار بردار به مدت 15-20 دقیقه، هرررچی که به ذعنت میاد بنویس. هرچی. اصلا یک ثانیه هم فکر نکن و فقط بنویس. حتی اگه به ذهنت اومد که "  پاشم برم یه لیوان آب بخورم" ، همینو بنویس. 

این یه تکنیک روانشناسیه که خیلی به خالی کردن ذهن و شناخت افکار کمک میکنه. روزی یکی دو بار انجامش بده.

----------


## DrOMi

شما دچار  پرش ذهن یا پرش افکار یا ذهن نامتمرکز شدید که معمولا به صورت موقتی هست. سعی کنید از موبایل کمتر استفاده کنید، غذاهای سالمتری رو مصرف کنید، ساعت خوابتون رو منظم کنید و به اندازه کافی بخوابید. سعی کنید شبی 10-15 دقیقه پیاده روی کنید (بدون گوش دادن به موسیقی)، موزیک با صدای بلند گوش نکنید ( سعی کنید کلا گوش نکنید). تمرینات تمرکز رو هم انجام بدید. برای مثال چشم‌هاتون رو ببندید و برای 1 الی 2 دقیقه اسم خودتون رو توی ذهنتون صدا بزنید و سعی کنید فکرتون منحرف نشه. یا سعی کنید برای یک الی دو دقیقه به یک سیب، یک لیوان آب یا هرچیز دیگه‌ای فکر کنید. همچنین سعی کنید نسبت به این موضوع حساس نشید که بدتر میشه اوضاع ! میتونید از تکنیک " چگونه در 2 دقیقه به خواب رویم" که توی سایت ها هم هست استفاده کنید که روش خوبی برای آرام کردن ذهنه. 
و در آخر اگر بعد از یک هفته بهتر نشدید، حتما به یک روانکاو یا روانشناس خوب مراجعه کنید .../
 موفق باشید.../

----------


## ali.asghar

_یک جورایی می فهمم چی می گی اول این راه حل رو می خواستم بگم کهSonnet در نوشته شون اوردن    یک راه حل دیگه هم داره که مکمل اونه که اگه دل بدی سریع جواب می ده اونم ارتباط با خدا وقرائت قران است اینم بگم وقتی می خوای بخوابی ایت الکرسی بخون خییییلی مفیده_

----------


## Seyed Chester

> احیانا اختلال دو قطبی نداری ؟
> یه وقت قله کوهی یوقت هم ته چاه این شکلی نیستی؟


ممنون از راهنماییت نمیدونم تو اینترنتدربارش خوندنم بنظرم ک اینطور نیستم

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام 
>  حاجی الان با افکار اهلی نوشتی یا وحشی ؟ 
> خب ببین تو مشکلت عدم تمرکز شدیده ... اسم علمیش یادم نیست ولی یه جور بیماریه روان و اعصابه ک نمیتونی رو یه چیز تمرکز کنی مدام افکارت عوض میشن و قاط میزنی ... موقع حرف زدن هم تپق میزنی؟ 
> بهتره بری پیش یه پزشک عمومی مشکلت رو بگی که اونم احتمالا در نهایت ارجاعت میده به یه روانپزشکی چیزی اینم نگو که قبلا همچین نبودم یهو همچین شدم و فکر کنی به خاطر درس خوندن و استرس و ایناست ... دکتره رو برو اگه وقت و هزینه اش رو داشتی


ممنون ازت 
نه راستش موقع حرف زدن خیلی خوبم و بشدت هم سریع و بدون عیب میحرفم

----------


## Seyed Chester

> شما دچار  پرش ذهن یا پرش افکار یا ذهن نامتمرکز شدید که معمولا به صورت موقتی هست. سعی کنید از موبایل کمتر استفاده کنید، غذاهای سالمتری رو مصرف کنید، ساعت خوابتون رو منظم کنید و به اندازه کافی بخوابید. سعی کنید شبی 10-15 دقیقه پیاده روی کنید (بدون گوش دادن به موسیقی)، موزیک با صدای بلند گوش نکنید ( سعی کنید کلا گوش نکنید). تمرینات تمرکز رو هم انجام بدید. برای مثال چشم‌هاتون رو ببندید و برای 1 الی 2 دقیقه اسم خودتون رو توی ذهنتون صدا بزنید و سعی کنید فکرتون منحرف نشه. یا سعی کنید برای یک الی دو دقیقه به یک سیب، یک لیوان آب یا هرچیز دیگه‌ای فکر کنید. همچنین سعی کنید نسبت به این موضوع حساس نشید که بدتر میشه اوضاع ! میتونید از تکنیک " چگونه در 2 دقیقه به خواب رویم" که توی سایت ها هم هست استفاده کنید که روش خوبی برای آرام کردن ذهنه. 
> و در آخر اگر بعد از یک هفته بهتر نشدید، حتما به یک روانکاو یا روانشناس خوب مراجعه کنید .../
>  موفق باشید.../


سپاس از *DrOMi*@ 
دقیقا همین کارهایی رو که شما فرمودین نباید انجام بدیم من انجام میدادم 
امیدوارم این پست بدرد دوستان دیگه هم بخوره

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

منم چن روزه دقیقا اینجوریم
فک کردم طلسم شدم خواستم برم پیش رمال :Yahoo (4): 
از اثرات نچسب بودن درساس هنوز آشنا نشدیم غریبی میکنیم
بعده سه ماه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*به نظرم اگه برید پیش روانشناس بهتر بتونه کمک تون کنه

یوگا و مدیتیشن هم شاید براتون موثر باشه*

----------


## ali13791379

چند تا مربی باغ وحش بگیر برات اهلیشون میکنه :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

استارتر منم اینطورم
من چند سال پیش از این لحاظ داغوووون بودم. الانم خوب خوب نشدم خدا خیلی کمکم کرد بهتر شدم. من بارها به خاطر این موضوع ارزوی مرگ کردم از بس کنترلی رو زندگیم نداشتم. من میدونم چرااینطور شدم ولی چه فایده! از زندگی سیرم با این همه فکری که تو سرم میچرخه

هرکاری میکنی بکن فقط نذار این وضعیتت تشدید بشه که بیچارت میکنه

----------


## Shina

> سلام دوستان الان ك دارم اينو مينويسم ساعت ٢ شبه خوابم نبرد طبق معمول بخاطر مشكلي كه اسمشو گذاشتم تَوَحُشِ افكار ( يني افكارم وحشيه و هيچيش مشخص نيس) شايد براتون عجيب باشه ولي از اول تابستون حدودا اينجوري شدم
> يني كلي فكر تو سرم هست همزمان با هم اما نميدونم چيه 
> فقط ميدونم فكر تو سرمه خيلي زياد اما حتي نميدونم چه فكري
> نميتونم تشخيص بدم از هم وقت درس خوندن كمتر ميشه اما تو حالت غير درس خوندن مثلا ميخوام به چيزي فكر كنم نميتونم  اصلا ، 
> اين افكار وحشي به افكار اهليم اجازه بروز نميدن 
> كسي تاحالا اين مشكلو داشته ميدونه بايد چيكار كنم؟ اگر ميدونين بگين لطفا خيلي اذيتم ممنون
> ادمين ببخشيد دسته بندي مشكلات افكار پيدا نكردم  تو مشكل مطالعه دروس گذاشتم


سلام 
منم مثل شما اينرو تجربه كردم و پيش روانپزشك رفتم خداروشكر دكترم آدمي بود كه به قرص اعتقاد نداشت فقط بهم گفت كه هر مشكلي تو بدن پيش مياد به احتمال زياد از كاستي ويتامين مورد نيازه 
مثلا ايشون به من ويتامين b1 تجويز كرد و بهم گفتن به جاي استفاده از موبايل بيشتر مطالعه ي آزاد داشته باشم.
شطرنج بازي كنيد، حتماً حتماً ورزش كنيد اصلاً اشكالي نداره اگه هفته اي ٢ ساعت از وقتتون رو براي سلامتيتون سرمايه گذاري كنيد همش كه درس نميشه 
مديتيشن كنيد ساده ترين حالتش هم اينه كه دقايقي فقط روي تنفستون تمركز كنيد و نفس هاي عميق شكمي بكشيد و اگر فكرها اذيتتون ميكنه فرض كنيد اونها ابرهايي هستن كه ميان و ميرن كم كم با تمرين حرفه اي ميشيد 
يوگا هم موثره 
تا وقتي كاملاً خسته نيستيد و خوابتون نمياد به تخت خواب نريد!!! اين خيلي مهمه جرقه ناراحتي هاي فكري از اينجا ميخوره 
شروع به نوشتن يه روزنگار كنيد كه بتونيد افكارتون رو دسته بندي كنيد 
شما احتمالاً مثل من adhd  داريد اختلال كم توجهي- بيش فعالي كه شايد مورد بيش فعاليش رو كه تو كودكي خودش رو بروز ميده رو ندارين كه در اون صورت add هستش
در هر صورت اصلاً نگران نباشيد انسان هايي با اختلال مشابه اكثراً ادمهاي موفق و خلاق تر و مدير هاي بهتر با قدرت حل مسأله بهتري هستند شما شايد تو درس خوندن به سبك ايراني (تماماً تئوري) مشكل داشته باشيد ولي بي شك كارهايي هست كه ميتونيد توشون موفق ترين باشين

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*نوعی افسردگیه*

----------


## unlucky

> شما دچار  پرش ذهن یا پرش افکار یا ذهن نامتمرکز شدید


فوق العاده بود.
منم همع اونایی که گفتین انجام نده رو انجام میدادم :/
واقعا مرسی سعی میکنم بهتر بشم...
در مورد 1 لیوان آب 7 دقیقه فکر کردم.

از شکل لیوان و جنس کریستان لیوان و درصد سرب توی کریستال تا ملکول های آب و پیوند های کوالانسی و هیدروژنی + حباب های توش فکر کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed70t

میخوای درس نخونی نخون ولی چرا اسم رو خودت میذاری  :Yahoo (4):  
فارق از شوخی حتما حتما برنامه ریزی داشته باش با برنامه جلو برو ، خودتو مجبور کن که پای برنامه ات بمونی و اگه نرسیدی جریمه کن خودتو ؛ دیگه وقت برای کم کاری و شل گرفتن نیست اگه میخوای موفق بشی بی هیچ بهانه ای پاشو و بجنگ برای موفقیتت

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> سلام دوستان الان ك دارم اينو مينويسم ساعت ٢ شبه خوابم نبرد طبق معمول بخاطر مشكلي كه اسمشو گذاشتم تَوَحُشِ افكار ( يني افكارم وحشيه و هيچيش مشخص نيس) شايد براتون عجيب باشه ولي از اول تابستون حدودا اينجوري شدم
> يني كلي فكر تو سرم هست همزمان با هم اما نميدونم چيه 
> فقط ميدونم فكر تو سرمه خيلي زياد اما حتي نميدونم چه فكري
> نميتونم تشخيص بدم از هم وقت درس خوندن كمتر ميشه اما تو حالت غير درس خوندن مثلا ميخوام به چيزي فكر كنم نميتونم  اصلا ، 
> اين افكار وحشي به افكار اهليم اجازه بروز نميدن 
> كسي تاحالا اين مشكلو داشته ميدونه بايد چيكار كنم؟ اگر ميدونين بگين لطفا خيلي اذيتم ممنون
> ادمين ببخشيد دسته بندي مشكلات افكار پيدا نكردم  تو مشكل مطالعه دروس گذاشتم


تا جایی که یادم میاد مشکل  شما رو داشتم ذهن من مثل یه کارخونه اس که دائما فکرای جدیدی توش تولید میشه گاها هم همون فکرای قدیمی توی نوار نقاله ای میچرخن هی تکرار میشن هر چیز بی ربطی به ذهنم میاد اغلب نمیتونم متوفقشون کنم به خاطر همین تو کنکور موفق نشدم و امسال چهارمین کنکورمه این مشکل رو  همیشه داشتم و موقعی که میرفتم مدرسه خیلی حواس پرت بودم تو کلاس معلم صدام میزد و سوال ازم میپرسید من مثل خنگولا نگا میکردم  معمولا زمان امتحانارو نمیدونستم وقتی میرسیدم مدرسه میفهمیدم امتحان دارم برای همین نمرات کلاسیم کم بودن با این وجود  امتحاهای نوبت اول و دوم تو چند ساعت کل مطالب رو میخوندم و اکثرا معدلم بالای 19 بود دو سال پیش وقتی رفته بودم پیش یه مشاور تحصیلی میگفت که براش عجیبه که چرا انقدر زود حواسم به خاطر  صداهای بیرون پرت میشه و توجه ام پایینه...تو این مدت خیلی از روشایی که مشاورا میگن رو امتحان کردم اما هیچ کدوم موثر نبودن متاسفانه خلق و خوی ثابتی هم ندارم  چند روز پر انرژیم و چد روز بعد به شدت کم انرژی و افسرده ام نمیدونم برم دکتر یا نه چون نگرانم دارو هایی که باید مصرف کنم باعث خواب آلودگیم بشن یا رو حافظه ام تاثیر بذارن

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام 
> منم مثل شما اينرو تجربه كردم و پيش روانپزشك رفتم خداروشكر دكترم آدمي بود كه به قرص اعتقاد نداشت فقط بهم گفت كه هر مشكلي تو بدن پيش مياد به احتمال زياد از كاستي ويتامين مورد نيازه 
> مثلا ايشون به من ويتامين b1 تجويز كرد و بهم گفتن به جاي استفاده از موبايل بيشتر مطالعه ي آزاد داشته باشم.
> شطرنج بازي كنيد، حتماً حتماً ورزش كنيد اصلاً اشكالي نداره اگه هفته اي ٢ ساعت از وقتتون رو براي سلامتيتون سرمايه گذاري كنيد همش كه درس نميشه 
> مديتيشن كنيد ساده ترين حالتش هم اينه كه دقايقي فقط روي تنفستون تمركز كنيد و نفس هاي عميق شكمي بكشيد و اگر فكرها اذيتتون ميكنه فرض كنيد اونها ابرهايي هستن كه ميان و ميرن كم كم با تمرين حرفه اي ميشيد 
> يوگا هم موثره 
> تا وقتي كاملاً خسته نيستيد و خوابتون نمياد به تخت خواب نريد!!! اين خيلي مهمه جرقه ناراحتي هاي فكري از اينجا ميخوره 
> شروع به نوشتن يه روزنگار كنيد كه بتونيد افكارتون رو دسته بندي كنيد 
> شما احتمالاً مثل من adhd  داريد اختلال كم توجهي- بيش فعالي كه شايد مورد بيش فعاليش رو كه تو كودكي خودش رو بروز ميده رو ندارين كه در اون صورت add هستش
> در هر صورت اصلاً نگران نباشيد انسان هايي با اختلال مشابه اكثراً ادمهاي موفق و خلاق تر و مدير هاي بهتر با قدرت حل مسأله بهتري هستند شما شايد تو درس خوندن به سبك ايراني (تماماً تئوري) مشكل داشته باشيد ولي بي شك كارهايي هست كه ميتونيد توشون موفق ترين باشين


شطرنج خیلی موثره من یه زمانی بازی میکردم به شدت حواسم رفته بود بالا از افکار بیهوده هم دورشده بودم
ممنون یاداوری کردی
ورزش هم عالیه وهم چنین شنا

----------


## Saeed744

> تا جایی که یادم میاد مشکل  شما رو داشتم ذهن من مثل یه کارخونه اس که دائما فکرای جدیدی توش تولید میشه گاها هم همون فکرای قدیمی توی نوار نقاله ای میچرخن هی تکرار میشن هر چیز بی ربطی به ذهنم میاد اغلب نمیتونم متوفقشون کنم به خاطر همین تو کنکور موفق نشدم و امسال چهارمین کنکورمه این مشکل رو  همیشه داشتم و موقعی که میرفتم مدرسه خیلی حواس پرت بودم تو کلاس معلم صدام میزد و سوال ازم میپرسید من مثل خنگولا نگا میکردم  معمولا زمان امتحانارو نمیدونستم وقتی میرسیدم مدرسه میفهمیدم امتحان دارم برای همین نمرات کلاسیم کم بودن با این وجود  امتحاهای نوبت اول و دوم تو چند ساعت کل مطالب رو میخوندم و اکثرا معدلم بالای 19 بود دو سال پیش وقتی رفته بودم پیش یه مشاور تحصیلی میگفت که براش عجیبه که چرا انقدر زود حواسم به خاطر  صداهای بیرون پرت میشه و توجه ام پایینه...تو این مدت خیلی از روشایی که مشاورا میگن رو امتحان کردم اما هیچ کدوم موثر نبودن متاسفانه خلق و خوی ثابتی هم ندارم  چند روز پر انرژیم و چد روز بعد به شدت کم انرژی و افسرده ام نمیدونم برم دکتر یا نه چون نگرانم دارو هایی که باید مصرف کنم باعث خواب آلودگیم بشن یا رو حافظه ام تاثیر بذارن


واسه فکرکردن هم تایم درنطر بگیرید این خیلی موثره واحدهای مطالعاتی هم کم کنید 
منم اینجوری بودم خداروشکر الان خیلی بهتر شدم

----------


## Nerd_Girl

البته تو این چند ماهی که گذشته تا حدودی  فهمیدم برا بهبود  مشکلم چیکار کنم ببینین این کار خونه ی ذهنم به مواد اولیه احتیاج دارنو این مواد اولیه خبراییه که میشنوم حالا ممکنن راجع به هرچیزی باشن مثل وضع مملکت یا شهر یا خونواده یا حتی اخبار علمی باشه خب اگه این مواد اولیه نیان به کارخونه دیگه فکرای جدیدی تولید نمیشه  البته یه مشکلی که ممکنه پیش بیاد اینه که فکرای قدیمی بیوفتن رو نقاله و هی تکرار بشن که بازم راه  حلی که براش پیدا کردم اینه که افکارمو بنویسم و دسته بندیشون کنم درست مثل صفحه ی گوشی  که برنامه هاشون دسته بندی شدن   اونایی که لازم دارم رو تو یه دسته قرار بدم و اونایی که غیرضرورین اما ممکنه لازم بشن رو تو یه دسته دیگه بذارم و اونایی که لازم نیستن و وقت گیرن رو حذف کنم هروقت به ذهنم میان به یادم بیارم که حذف شدن و دیگه نمیتونم بهشون فکر کنم 
 وقتی دچار عدم تمرکز میشم سعی کنم علتشو پیدا کنم اگه به خاطر خستگی بود استراحت کنم یا درسی رو که میخونم رو عوض کنم  و اگه علتش غیر از این بود به درس خوندن ادامه بدم طبق تجربه ای که پارسال داشتم به مرور زمانی که مشکل عدم تمرکز دارم کم میشه مثلا ممکنه دفعه ی اول یه ساعت اصلا نتونم تمرکز کنم و اواخر درس خوندنم تمرکز داشته باشم و دفعه ی بعد 45 دقیق تمرکز نداشتم و  ....  پارسال نزدیک کنکور مشکلم تا حدودی رفع شده بود اما امسال از مهر ماه که شروع کردم به درس خوندن بازبه شدت چند سال پیش مشکلم  برگشته :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed744

مشکل معمولا مشکلات خانوادگیه که اینجوری میشه 
پیش یه مشاور برو

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> مشکل معمولا مشکلات خانوادگیه که اینجوری میشه 
> پیش یه مشاور برو


همیشه اینطور نیست که یه نفر فقط به مشکلات خونوادگیش فکر کنه من اکثرا به ساختن وسایل فکر می کنم مثلا ساختن یه خونه ی چوبی ، عروسک وسایل کاربردی مثل جامدادی    یا یه اختراع مثل ماشین ظرف شویی که کمترین میزان مصرف آب رو داشته یا یه خونه که از انرژی های پاک استفاده کنه و و کمترین هدر رفت انرژی رو داشته باشه انقدر با شور و هیجان بهشون فکر می کنم که نمیتونم افکارمو متوقف کنم و دوست دارم درس رو ول کنم برم سراغ درست کردنشون یا ساعت ها بهشون فکر کنم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed744

> همیشه اینطور نیست که یه نفر فقط به مشکلات خونوادگیش فکر کنه من اکثرا به ساختن وسایل فکر می کنم مثلا ساختن یه خونه ی چوبی ، عروسک وسایل کاربردی مثل جامدادی    یا یه اختراع مثل ماشین ظرف شویی که کمترین میزان مصرف آب رو داشته یا یه خونه که از انرژی های پاک استفاده کنه و و کمترین هدر رفت انرژی رو داشته باشه انقدر با شور و هیجان بهشون فکر می کنم که نمیتونم افکارمو متوقف کنم و دوست دارم درس رو ول کنم برم سراغ درست کردنشون یا ساعت ها بهشون فکر کنم


جالبه واقعا  :Yahoo (4): 
من همون درس بخونم واسم راحت تره تا به این چیزا فکر کنم :Yahoo (100): 
خوش به حالتون خوب بود منم اینطور بودم ذهن ارومی دارید
من درگیر مسایل خانوادگیم بدجور ذهنم داعون میکنه

----------


## amirabedini68

چقدررررر دکتر اینجا پیدا میشههههههه
:D

(Jk ...midonam hamaton mikhain komak konin)

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## amirabedini68

> البته تو این چند ماهی که گذشته تا حدودی  فهمیدم برا بهبود  مشکلم چیکار کنم ببینین این کار خونه ی ذهنم به مواد اولیه احتیاج دارنو این مواد اولیه خبراییه که میشنوم حالا ممکنن راجع به هرچیزی باشن مثل وضع مملکت یا شهر یا خونواده یا حتی اخبار علمی باشه خب اگه این مواد اولیه نیان به کارخونه دیگه فکرای جدیدی تولید نمیشه  البته یه مشکلی که ممکنه پیش بیاد اینه که فکرای قدیمی بوفتن رو نقاله و هی تکرار بشن که بازم راه  حلی که براش پیدا کردم اینه که افکارمو بنویسم و دسته بندیشون کنم درست مثل صفحه ی گوشی  که برنامه هاشون دسته بندی شدن   اونایی که لازم دارم رو تو یه دسته قرار بدم و اونایی که غیرضرورین اما ممکنه لازم بشن رو تو یه دسته دیگه بذارم و اونایی که لازم نیستن و وقت گیرن رو حذف کنم هروقت به ذهنم میان به یادم بیارم که حذف شدن و دیگه نمیتونم بهشون فکر کنم 
>  وقتی دچار عدم تمرکز میشم سعی کنم علتشو پیدا کنم اگه به خاطر خستگی بود استراحت کنم یا درسی رو که میخونم رو عوض کنم  و اگه علتش غیر از این بود به درس خوندن ادامه بدم طبق تجربه ای که پارسال داشتم به مرور زمانی که مشکل عدم تمرکز دارم کم میشه مثلا ممکنه دفعه ی اول یه ساعت اصلا نتونم تمرکز کنم و اواخر درس خوندنم تمرکز داشته باشم و دفعه ی بعد 45 دقیق تمرکز نداشتم و  ....  پارسال نزدیک کنکور مشکلم تا حدودی رفع شده بود اما امسال از مهر ماه که شروع کردم به درس خوندن بازبه شدت چند سال پیش مشکلم  برگشته


 به نظرم نویسندگی ای داستان نویسی ای چیزی رو پیگیرش بشی خیلی موفق شی توش..

اصطلاحات و تشبیهات مغزت به چیزای دیگه خیلی جالبه...


( من چون تو کتابخونه درس میخونم حواس‌پرتیم اینجوریه ک مثلاً افراد خاصی رو زیرنظر می‌گیرم
قیافشونو تحلیل میکنم
یا سعی میکنم براساس رفتار ها و ادبیات و نوع حرکت دادن دست و پاشون شخصیت و ادب و زندگیشون رو حدس بزنم [emoji16][emoji28]) 
احساس میکنم خیلی موفق هم بودم‌..خخخ

راه حل درمانی ندارم ولی اگه تخیلاتت رو به درس محدود کنی یا حداقل به جای ساختن ماشین ظرفشویی تو ذهنت
ساخت پروتیین(رونویسی و ترجمه) رو مرور کنی و تصور کنی چجوری ساخته میشه یکم وقتت کمتر تلف شه
 :Yahoo (4): 


Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Darkbeats


سلام دوستان الان ك دارم اينو مينويسم ساعت ٢ شبه خوابم نبرد طبق معمول بخاطر مشكلي كه اسمشو گذاشتم تَوَحُشِ افكار ( يني افكارم وحشيه و هيچيش مشخص نيس) شايد براتون عجيب باشه ولي از اول تابستون حدودا اينجوري شدم
يني كلي فكر تو سرم هست همزمان با هم اما نميدونم چيه 
فقط ميدونم فكر تو سرمه خيلي زياد اما حتي نميدونم چه فكري
نميتونم تشخيص بدم از هم وقت درس خوندن كمتر ميشه اما تو حالت غير درس خوندن مثلا ميخوام به چيزي فكر كنم نميتونم  اصلا ، 
اين افكار وحشي به افكار اهليم اجازه بروز نميدن 
كسي تاحالا اين مشكلو داشته ميدونه بايد چيكار كنم؟ اگر ميدونين بگين لطفا خيلي اذيتم ممنون
ادمين ببخشيد دسته بندي مشكلات افكار پيدا نكردم  تو مشكل مطالعه دروس گذاشتم 


سلام و درود

لب کلام:اگه میخوای عمه تراپی بشی اینجا طلب کمک کن نه ریشه ای مشکلت حل بشه پیش متخصص برو انجمن که جای درمان نیست مگه مشکل تحصیلیه*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
عادی هست ، بخاطر فشار زندگی هست ، بخاطر نرسیدن به هدف یا دیررسیدن بهش یا حس میکنی خیلی چیزا رو باید الان میداشتی یا جای فلان شخص بودی ، خودت رو بالاتراز چیزی که هستی میدونی اما خب خیلی چیزا جلوت رو میگیرن وباعث میشن پیشرفتت کند بشه
همینا باعث میشه افکار منفی و حتی مثبت توی سرت زیاد شه ، موقعی که چشماتی میبندی که راحت تر بخوابی ، بیشتر میان سراغت ، فقط وقتی خودت رو سرگرم کاری میکنی مث درس خواندن مثل ورزش یا فیلم دیدن کم میشن
منم اینطوری زیاد میشم خخخخ
درست میشه ، سعی کن به هدفی ک داری برسی  ، ضمنا میتوانی هم به متخصص اعصاب و روان مراجعه کنی ، اونا واس چنین مواقعی قرص های ضدافسردگی میدن
ولی خب هرچی باشه دکتره ، از مای بی سواد توی چنین شاخه هایی بیشتر حالیشه :Yahoo (99):

----------

